# Ear cleaning solutions; blue power?



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I clean my dogs' ears weekly with a local product, but I don't really think it's doing a very good job. Spunky has been scratching, shaking and smelling which makes me think that she might be developing an ear infection. Her allergies probably mean she needs something stronger to flush her ears; plus I just got back from a 3 week-long trip, meaning she's missed 3 cleanings.

Does anyone have a good product to recommend? I've read a lot about Blue Power, but I don't know if I can find the ingredients to make it. Plus, how badly does it stain clothing/tile/fur?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

The Blue Power is used moreso if an infection is present (yeast or bacterial, or combo of both), and yes, it does stain, and is best done outside! It will stain painted walls! Once you've got the technique down, it's no problem, but . . 

For healthy ears, I mix 50% Witch Hazel with 50% White Distilled Vinegar. Been doing it for years, and my Poodles just don't get ear infections (even though we live in hot and humid FL).


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I see. But the Blue Power won't hurt as a general cleanser even if an infection isn't present, right?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

No, it won't. I know of people who use it for maintenence on infection prone dogs. The are also premade products that are nearly identical to Blue Power. The one I use is K-9 Liquide Health Ear Solution. You can get it here;
http://www.liquidhealthinc.com/prodInterior.php?prodID=32


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

I haven't tried the Blue Power but have read a lot of positive comments about it. I've been using a 50/50 mixture of unpasteurized apple cider vinegar and water as Molly's ears were always gunky. Her ears are so much better now but I'm not sure if it's the acv solution or the fact I switched to raw diet - or both. I just know the different cleansers from the vets were basically useless.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I use the Blue Power ear wash routinely....none of the dogs get "pink ear" anymore. I don't even know what caused the pink ears, because they never got a full-blown ear infection, just pinkness. Anyway, it works great. I thought the ingredients would be hard to find, but they weren't. 

I found 100% pure boric acid in the roach killer section (it's the same stuff....just make sure it's pure). I've heard it can be found in the pharmacy area, because it's used as an eye wash? But I've never seen it there. The Gentian Violet was available from the pharmacist, no problem at all. No prescription needed, but they do keep it behind the counter. And the alcohol was of course easy to find.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I've found the gentian violet, but I can only find denatured alcohol, not the isopropyl stuff. 

How long does it take to get the stain out of fur? Do I have to wash it out or can I just leave it?


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I use a solution of 1/2 Witch Hazel and 1/2 Original Listerine. Price efficient and works great. =)


----------



## babysweet (Dec 11, 2008)

I've always used Gentian Ear Cleaner by Urban Carnivore.

It contains Witch Hazel, Boric Acid and Gentian Violet. I have yet to have to treat an ear infection/yeast infection via the vet with this ear wash. 

For dogs prone to issues, we use it weekly, and for dogs with a flare up we flush the ears daily for three days (fill the ear canal, smoosh around, and then let them shake it out) and then for three days we fill the ear canal, smoosh around and remove the yuckies with cotton pads. We then follow with three treatments, one on, one off, and go back to weekly treatments. Also treat after baths and swimming.

I've been using the product for four years and so have my clients. We have trouble keeping it in stock, in fact - and so far no complaints.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> I've found the gentian violet, but I can only find denatured alcohol, not the isopropyl stuff.


Really?....around here, isopropyl alcohol is available anywhere. Mostly it's called "rubbing alcohol". It's used as a general disinfectant. I guess you could try witch hazel instead of alcohol.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Okay great, now I have the isopropyl alcohol and the gentian violet, but no boric acid powder. I've searched four pharmacies and get blank looks every time I ask. I don't see any hope of finding that stuff anytime soon. Anyone know of a good substitute?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> I've found the gentian violet, but I can only find denatured alcohol, not the isopropyl stuff.
> 
> How long does it take to get the stain out of fur? Do I have to wash it out or can I just leave it?


RMN, You can order the boric acid powder on line if it's not locally available.

When I do Buck's ears for about 2 days he looks like the rare purple eared white GSD...


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, but I doubt I'll find a local distributor and if I order it from the States, shipping will likely be crazy...

What happens after those two days? Does it just disappear on its own or do you have to wash it out?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> Yeah, but I doubt I'll find a local distributor and if I order it from the States, shipping will likely be crazy...
> 
> What happens after those two days? Does it just disappear on its own or do you have to wash it out?


It just disappears. Can't one of the local pharmacies order it for you? I had to call 4 or 5 before I found one that said they could get it.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Nope...pharmacies here don't do that. I did some reading up and apparently boric acid powder is considered a controlled poison here. 

So now I'm stuck with a big bottle of isopropyl alcohol and a medium-sized bottle of gentian violet, and I can't use either of them till I don't know when. Meanwhile, Spunky's ears get steadily waxier.

<grumble grumble>


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> I've found the gentian violet, but I can only find denatured alcohol, not the isopropyl stuff.
> 
> How long does it take to get the stain out of fur? Do I have to wash it out or can I just leave it?


You can use Witch Hazel in place of the alcohol (I do). Witch Hazel itself is very soothing, and there is some alcohol in it. 

The stain remains for a long, long time, but fades some. My male Poodle is a very light cream, so it shows big time, and the staining is immediate (I wiped a drop off the floor within seconds, but it still stained the tile)! Which is why I made sure to use it outside from then on. You do get a technique down, though, and you can prevent much, if any, staining. In addition to snugly pinning a towel around his neck, I used to load heavy conditioner on Beau's ear hair to prevent the solution from penetrating. Worked great. Most of the staining was on the underside of the ear hair, so even when stained, it didn't show much.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Is there any possibility of using the purple solution without the boric acid powder?


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

I also use K-9 Liquid Health Ear Solution and it works great. I have four of my own dogs, two of which are prone to ear problems. I also do rescue work and many of them have benefitted from this product as well. My groomer actually recommended it and I love her even more for it. 

http://www.vitacost.com/Liquid-Health-K-9-Ear-Solutions


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> Is there any possibility of using the purple solution without the boric acid powder?


I've heard the boric acid cuts the sting of the alcohol, so it might bother your dogs. Can you get any boric acid at all, even the controlled pesticide kind (it's the same stuff, just make sure it's pure boric acid)? Or is it banned completely?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

RMN, in the meantime try using a solution of 3/4 parts warm water and 1/4 part apple cider vinegar (the unfiltered unpasturized if you can get it) to clean Spunky's ears.

Boric acid is used in eye rinses for it's soothing properties, don't know what you could substitute


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Willowy said:


> I've heard the boric acid cuts the sting of the alcohol, so it might bother your dogs. Can you get any boric acid at all, even the controlled pesticide kind (it's the same stuff, just make sure it's pure boric acid)? Or is it banned completely?


You can't get hold of it. There's probably pesticide out there with boric acid in it, but it's not pure, and I'm not putting that into my dogs' ears. 



Renoman said:


> RMN, in the meantime try using a solution of 3/4 parts warm water and 1/4 part apple cider vinegar (the unfiltered unpasturized if you can get it) to clean Spunky's ears.
> 
> Boric acid is used in eye rinses for it's soothing properties, don't know what you could substitute


Thanks for the tip Reno. I'll go with that for now till I figure out where I can get the boric acid stuff.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Reno, do you have any idea if it's okay to add the gentian violet to the ACV/water solution? I just have no clue what else to do with this stuff...


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> Reno, do you have any idea if it's okay to add the gentian violet to the ACV/water solution? I just have no clue what else to do with this stuff...


I wouldn't add it. You can use the gentian violet on any cuts, scrapes or skin irritations you or the 'kids' might get. It's a great addition to the first aid kit. 

Ya know... I'd send you the boric acid powder but going through customs worries me. I wouldn't want either of us to to end up trouble.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Renoman said:


> I wouldn't add it. You can use the gentian violet on any cuts, scrapes or skin irritations you or the 'kids' might get. It's a great addition to the first aid kit.
> 
> Ya know... I'd send you the boric acid powder but going through customs worries me. I wouldn't want either of us to to end up trouble.


Thank you so much, Reno  I appreciate the thought but I'm equally unsure as to how dangerous it might be to send it. I'm not entirely sure what the regulations are on this.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> Thank you so much, Reno  I appreciate the thought but I'm equally unsure as to how dangerous it might be to send it. I'm not entirely sure what the regulations are on this.



RMN, if you decide to check out the regulations and it seems like a safe option, let me know.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I will. Thanks so much once again!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> I will. Thanks so much once again!


No problem.


----------



## moosegirl303 (Jan 1, 2009)

ear mites?


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

Alright, I'm not sure if you would have a Wal-Mart there, but I looked for the boric acid everywhere around here and they ended up telling me the only place I could find it is the Wal-Mart pharmacy.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Nope, no Wal-mart here. 

Moosegirl, I'm fairly sure Spunky doesn't have ear mites... I just need something to clear the regular waxy build-up.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

It's weird that they've made it a controlled substance....boric acid is really very safe for vertebrates. It's not a pesticide in the traditional sense---here's how it works (a quote from Wikipedia): "It acts as a stomach poison affecting the insects' metabolism, and the dry powder is abrasive to the insects' exoskeleton". The lethal dose for mammal is very high. Something like 20 grams per kilogram. But, we're not discussing Singapore's controlled substance laws, are we? 

Edit: nevermind, I found out why they do it....boric acid can be used in the manufacture of meth  .


Here's another recipe I found:
Mix one part white vinegar with one part rubbing alcohol (50/50 mixture) in a squirt bottle and shake well.

I would think this one might sting a bit, though. Can you order from American catalogs, or do you have any access to commercial dog ear solutions? I've had some success with commercial ear cleaners, too. Pet-otic seems to be the best I tried.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been looking around at the range of commercial ear cleaners available in local pet stores, but haven't found either the Urban Carnivore, K-9 or Pet-otic. Mostly stuff like Hartz and BioGroom. I can't even find anything with gentian violet in it. 

For now I've been cleaning with ACV and water...hope it'll work :/


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> Nope, no Wal-mart here.
> 
> Moosegirl, I'm fairly sure Spunky doesn't have ear mites... I just need something to clear the regular waxy build-up.



Then just use 50/50 Witch Hazel and Distilled White Vinegar.


----------

